# Military Homage Watch



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Every one seems to be doing these. I have an idea for a special one, should I jump on the bandwagon ?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Yep ...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I was going to anyway,









The dials are been made.

I am not saying anything yet as the RLT-4 has already been "Homaged".


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> I am not saying anything yet as the RLT-4 has already been "Homaged".










already







imitation is the highest for of flattery ... not so


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy,

How about doing homage to something British like a Smith's Empire or Astral, in a solid gold case?
















Many were given as rewards to hard working people for long service, I guess I'll have to buy my own. Bloody buggers.









Nice idea though, a homage to something British?


----------



## JayGee (Feb 26, 2003)

Roy said:


> ...the RLT-4 has already been "Homaged".


It has?

Just out of interest who by and how good a job have they made of it??


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It will be homage to a British watch.

Re :



> Just out of interest who by and how good a job have they made of it??


Not saying yet as one is using a completly different dial and the other I am trying to stop production of as the dial is the same but without my name on it.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> Every one seems to be doing these. I have an idea for a special one, should I jump on the bandwagon ?


Yes............but I really think it should NOT be bigger than 38mm as a military homage or it would look totally wrong!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

If it's going to be a military homage won't it be a black dial? (BAC member remember!).

Homages do seem to be all the rage Roy.

Stan, not a gold case pleeeeaaaasssseeeee!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have already decided on what I am doing and more will be reveiled later.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> It will be homage to a British watch


 A British *made* watch or a watch used by the British armed forces?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Both,


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I can only think of one


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Please don't guess it will spoil the surprise. Please no pictures or someone will copy and beat me to it.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

There are quite a few of them around, but I haven't found the one for me yet. I don't have any military watches, RLT6 is quartz, and the only thing I've realy liked so far is a used Vietnam Benrus. I'm sure you can pull this off Roy.

Good luck with your fight for RLT4, I think it's worth one!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> I have already decided on what I am doing and more will be reveiled later.


 Just in case its a LE .... number 04 please


----------

